# Training plan, diet plan for shift worker



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

My name is John. I am contacting you from Ireland.

I am writing here for the first time, looking for advice for a beginner. I used to cycle years ago til about the age of 21. It was the only sport I had ever been interested in. Then because of work and socializing the bike went to one side. I did take the bike back up again about 6 years ago but stopped because of back problems.

I am now 37 years old, 6 feet tall and about 220lbs. and I am interested in starting back cycling again. I would only be training alone, (to start with anyway). I do need to loose weight and would love to get back to a better level of fitness.

I work 12 hour shifts, 2 days followed by 2 night, then off for 4 days. This can make it hard to do consistant training and with eating at all different times it doesn't help either. I am looking for advice for a training plan and a diet plan with shift work in mind.

Any advice would be very welcome.

John


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Everyone's advice is going to be a variation on this: Get on your bike and ride ;-)


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just starting? Don't worry about a plan, just ride. Enjoy yourself. Its supposed to be fun. If you need a plan, here it is: Don't increase your daily or weekly mileage too fast- 10% a week is a rough guide. Ride as regularly as you can. Have fun.

At the beginner stage, any riding will make you fitter. You just need time in the saddle. Save making a chore of it for when you decide to do centuries or races.

Since you had back problems before, do something to figure out how to address them so they don't interrupt your cycling this time. You may want to see a specialist, do core exercises, or both. 
When I got back into riding at age 41 after being sedentary, I alternated cycling with weight lifting for a while. The weight lifting built up some of the muscles around my knees, which have been a problem for me in the past.


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the positive replies.
Ericm979, I have had the back issues looked at. I now wear orthotic insoles as a result of going to specialists years ago. I also wear MBT shoes if/when I go for long walks (without the orthotics). My issues are not cured. I still have some bad days but I'd rather try than stay sedentary. Also, I am not willing to throw loadsa cash again at physios, chiros etc. I could have a nice Italian Exotic Bike for the money I've given them.

I had been going to the gym doing some cardio and core exercises, followed by swimming, (with no ill effect) but this has suffered lately as I am currently working in Liverpool, England and find myself travelling back and forth a lot.

I was doing it because I had to, not because I love to. That's where the cycling differs. Cycling is something I loved and did it for that reason. I am trying to re-ignite my interest and thus improve my chances of staying training and getting fitter.

I guess I'll take your advice and just start riding when and as often as I can. If I keep it up I'll be back for more advice.

John


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

JohnMac, welcome to the forum and congratulations on getting back on the bike. I work an unusual rotation of 12 hour shifts rotating between days, nights and periods off myself. Make the most of the time you have off, like the other posters have said ride when you can. On the days I work I either take them as a day off or do an easy workout with stretching and so on usually focusing on making sure I'm recovered and ready to ride when I'm off.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have no advice, but I'm doing a bit of overnights and am amazed how challenging a diet would be. Thankfully I should be done for a while after tonight, but I could see how difficult it would be when working the long hours and flipping back and forth.


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

I know it is very hard to train while doing shift work.

Working 12 hour shifts, means I am gone for 14 hours a day. As people who do these kinda long hours know, it doesn't really leave you in the mood to do much training. Couple that with working nights and compressing it all into 4 days, it really take a lot out of you.

This, most of the time, leaves you too tired to get out on the road during your first day off. As a result your left with 3, somtimes 4, days to train and compressing all your training (for a newb anyway) into 3/4 days in a row is not a good idea either. (I guess)

On top of this, eating at all different hours is not good either.

Anyone else, here that work shift or have any insight of how best to control you diet?
Anyone here with any advice upon what they do, training wise?

John


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

train before your shift if at all possible, even if it means getting up at some un-Godly hour. That's what I have to do. I work a lot of 12-14 hr days (I'm a surgeon) and there is no way that I'd be able to train at night after I get home - too tired. But if I hit the trainer in the very early a.m. for a couple hours before work, I get that knocked out before anyone else is out of bed to bother me ;-)


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

Otoman, thought you drove a school bus on the Simpsons?

But seriously, you are one dedicated man, you have to be up at an un-Godly hour to train before work. I take my hat off to you. Not sure you could do that here in Ireland, too dark most of the time to be out before 7am and I'd have to be on the way to work by then.

I do take the advice on board though. Thanks.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Ha, yeah, that was my previous job. 

I tried the helmet light thing, but I get a better workout in if I do a structured workout on the trainer for 1.5 to 2 hours. Plus, intervals of some sort pass the time much better than just steadily cranking at the same wattage....


----------



## Workhorse (Nov 28, 2005)

Im a Firefighter/Shiftworker myself. I usually do some sort of conditioning workout, yoga or foam rolling on my days at work if theres downtime. If not, I count it as a rest day and re-adjust my bike schedule.

Make your sessions on the bike QUALITY ones on your off days and use your work days for back pre-hab/re-hab or rest. Look into the Paleo Diet for Athletes and focus on portion control when you eat.


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 11, 2009)

Workhorse, thanks for the advice. I will look into the Paleo Diet. I am currently travelling a lot and I am currently looking into seeing what best would suit my needs.


----------

